# Haunted Tiki Island 2009



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

*Part 2*

Now here are some props by my fellow haunters of whom I am very proud:









Patty's Hatchling and Jay's Sign









Kendra's Flower









Zac's Drinking Corpse









Patty's Tiki Peeper









Tricia's TOT Snatcher

Again there are more pics on the Haunted Tiki Island Blog.


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

awesome , ab-so-frickin-lutly awesome


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Will you be my next door neighbor, please?


----------



## slicerd (Aug 27, 2009)

Superb love the theme and love the props.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok..... I hide my head in Shame... 

We were going to do a haunted luau next year but nothing we came up with (or are capable of coming up with) is even close to your amazing party

Devils Chariot... I thank you for posting the links to your tutorials, tips, and prop lessons. 

And I would like to quote ScaryGarry and say "awesome , ab-so-frickin-lutly awesome "


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome!! love the theme!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Great theme, terrific layout, and gorgeous props. Wowza. I'm off to check out your tutorials!


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

Holy smokes! Incredible stuff! Truly though I can see your prop building skill is awesome but your photo taking ability is truly unreal. If only my pictures could turn out have as great as yours!

So sweet ... just mind bottling!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

fabulous, simply fabulous. your lighting is fantastic! I love the guy/skelly sitting with all the skulls, holding the one, he is so creepily awesome!!! i will check out the rest on your blog, these are too cool!


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome ! The lighting is just off the hook. I am SO doing this next year. Between you and cinders, I am inspired to pull this off. I think the graveyard will have to stay in the shed for awhile. Tiki lights and cannibals, here I come.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Totally awesome!!!! Nicely done....!!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

WOW, dude, where do I begin? The colors, the lighting, the props, the set up, it all kicks a%# This is one wickedly awesome haunt.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Its...beautiful! <tear>


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice words guys and ghouls. That made my day!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Your theme and work is awesome. Very inspirational. I am impressed.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW!! 

That looks absolutely amazing!! Awesome idea, and fantastically put together.

umm....I think you get the idea - I like it!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Very good!! Great camera work, awesome lighting and awesome props!!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Stunning display. evrything looks great. the drinking corspe is great. It definitley has me thinking of some type of Island Style haunt for next year.


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

That is simply amazing! That looks like a haunt for Universal or Disney. Major major kudos! ^_^


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

stunning work , the lighting , the props everything is just amazing to look at .....BRAVO !


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Looking at your pictures actually freaked me out and scared me a little bit _(really!)._ Original and awesome!!!!! Level 11!


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

Love it DC the lighting makes everything stand out great


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys. I put alot time into HTI for the last year. I think I started in in April, making some stuff for contest, and just kind doing a little something every night, then in July it was every night 6-10pm working on something. The in August ever aspect was scheduled in my google calendar to make sure it got done in time.

I'm glad you guys liked it. I also had four other prop builders working with me who are getting pretty darned good. I am going to try and get them on here this year.

Here is a shot of everyone but me (im taking the pic) dressed to kill:










and me an my hunbun (so you can see my costume, I'm outnumbered).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic props and pics, Devils Chariot. I love everything you did. I think your stuff will inspire a lot of people for next year, me included! I'm planning a skull island (jungle sort of place) right off of a pirate ship wreck, but what you did far surpasses anything I even imagined for props and scenery. And the time you put into it with all of your hours of work sure shows. Everything looks professionally done.

I just found this thread today and haven't had much time to peruse at length but I'm curious about your layout. Did people enter a covered space through the mouth of your giant head? The reason I ask is because the black light/florescent props show up so well I figured they can't all be outside, unless you live in a really dark area of the country. So I guess I'm wondering how you got the colors to show up so well. Is this in your tutorials (which I haven't seen yet)? Thanks so much for sharing your haunt with us. And your prop assistants did some fantastic work too. Hope they'll join HF this coming year.

BTW love your costumes and your hubby's face is wicked.

....

Regarding your blog spot (which I just spent some time on), please don't ever take this down. It's such an inspiration and so well done. While Haunted Tiki Island might end in Simi Valley after this year, it should continue on in Cyberspace. I love that if people follow your blog from the beginning they see your creative process and design pics. Thank you so much for sharing this with everyone.


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

Im' hubby!!! LOL. the blog will stay open, and anything tiki or cannibal I make will show up there.

As far as how-to, i have a list to do, but I had to take time off to finish the haunt. this month there will be a venus flytrap tutorial.

In answer to the covered area, yep once you walk into the volcano there it is all covered in fire resistant black sheet plastic on a pvc frame. That houses the lava monster (whom I need to finish his picture) and the lava flow, with burning souls in it, and then you come onto the porch which is carver creeps lair, then the walkway back to the street is the blacklight jungle.

I ma editing the video, I am going to make a walk through version (as much as I can) and then a theatrical version, which I'll post on my blog, then on here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry about that hubby! You guys rock!

I saw your Flickr link on the blog and started to do a slideshow (got pretty far along but will have to go back and watch the rest) but wanted to say that I am in utter amazement over what you and your friends have created with cardboard, tubing, pvc, great stuff, aluminium foil, wire and wood. People should _really take the time_ to check out your Flickr photos. Can't stress it enough.

Gotta run but wanted to say I'll be back to continue looking. I love _your_ inspiration photos too.

BTW if this is the last year for Haunted Tiki, what's your theme for next year or are you guys taking a break?


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Frankly you are one of the best home haunters I've ever seen.


----------



## child_of_poe (Oct 21, 2009)

Those are amazing and the tiki haunt looks like it turned out really awesome


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

That is some amazing and refreshing stuff! Fantastic work!


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Very original and very cool!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Did you make the venus fly trap? If so, what material did you us. I love the tiki haunts.


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> Did you make the venus fly trap? If so, what material did you us. I love the tiki haunts.


Tricia, one of our haunters made those. I will be having a how-to this month on my how-to blog. They are fast, affordable and look cool.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

This is beautiful!!! Like a real-life Burton-esque scene ready to reach out and scare the bejeesus out of you! I cannot tell you how badly I want to walk through your haunt after those outstanding pics (great photos, btw- I'm awful at night photography!)

DC, thanks for making my night with your blog!


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Your work is stunning and creative =) Beautiful haunt =)


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

As someone who has lived for 13 years in Pago Pago, the HOME of the Tiki Cult, I concur. That set-up was beyond awesome. How long were you set up and how many TOT's did you get?


----------



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm looking at your haunt pics and let's just say you converted me to lighting. I used to think that the props made the show but clearly the lighting is a detail I overlooked.


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> As someone who has lived for 13 years in Pago Pago, the HOME of the Tiki Cult, I concur. That set-up was beyond awesome. How long were you set up and how many TOT's did you get?


We setup one night and had 600 tots. Next year we will set up 2 nights. The night before halloween will be extra dark and scary/more jump out at you stuff.


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is the walk through video of our haunt:


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, wow, wow! Amazing work and beautiful photos!!

MsM


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Absolutley Amazing!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Your haunt is amazing! I love it.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Great haunt once again. Love it ALL!!


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

Devils C, 

Your haunt is killer. Stunning in detail, impressive in scale. Great lighting too. I'll be watching for next year!

-dgm


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

that is absolutely the most unique haunt i've seen so far!


----------

